# Cannondale Optimo R3000



## C-pitts (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

So I am fairly new to the road bike world. I am looking to purchase my first decent bike (I have been riding my father's old Shogun for the past four years.)

Anyway, I am looking at a used Cannondale Optimo, r3000, matte black, full dura-ace, bontrager wheels and tires, and a carbon slice fork, a specialized avatar seat. (no pedals)

My LBS offered it for $1000. 
My question: Is it worth it?

I am looking for a bike that will not only be fast, but hold up well over time and long rides as well. I have heard good things about the CAAD8. This optimo does not have a CAAD designation on it, does that mean it's a CAAD7?

I have it on hold until friday, so any advice I can get before then would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If condition is great then it would be a good deal, caad 7 is an excelent frame comfy and stiff.


----------



## Penh_Pal (Oct 19, 2012)

Too late, I know, but for your information: Cannondale Optimo road frames that do not have a CAAD designation are the same as CAAD7 frames.

“Optimo” was the name Cannondale gave to the special Alcoa alloy first used in the CAAD7. It was the first aluminum alloy that Cannondale used that was not 6061-T6 and is lighter. For couple of years, Cannondale ceased to give its top-of-the-line frames (the CAAD7) a CAAD designation, calling it the “Cannondale Optimo” instead, although after the CAAD8 and subsequent frames were introduced that were also made of Optimo tubing, the CAAD7 designation was brought back into the lineup.

I have an R1000 Optimo, and it's a great bike, with simple, clean lines.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Cannondale Alcalyte Optimo tubing is special 6000-Series Alcoa butted alloy. It's the BEST aluminum alloy Cannondale ever deployed...but just like many other Cannondale product forays - it was very expensive to produce. The inherent strength of the Optimo frames were aerospace-grade light weights, bulletproof welds and strong-like-bull tube junctions, which were tested as even stronger than solid tubing itself. 

I owned every Optimo MTB frame Cannondale ever made(F1000/F2000SL/F3000SL/F4000SL) and none of them failed, despite me using them for more than their designed purpose - XC Racing. I hucked four foot jumps regularly on those frames and not a single frame was warranteed. 

You can count on the R-Series Optimo road race frames being just as robust...


----------

